# Vehicle Registration



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know when re-registering a car that it can be done on behalf of the registered owner and that passport copies are acceptable in his/her absence?
:confused2:

Am praying to God the answer is yes!!

Thanks all


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

All is sorted


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

yes it can be


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually I've discovered that more documents other than passport copy are required


----------



## tornado009 (Sep 6, 2011)

yea u need the passport copy and the insurance deco this one u can make it there on rta and the old registration card also copy of driving license of the onwer


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, I know


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

They didnt ask me for a copy of my passport nor visa ... Just proof of insurance and the old registration card.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> All is sorted


Dude, share  Don't just ask


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Dude, share  Don't just ask


Haha OK - a self absorbed moment 

Happily discovered that someone will come to collect car take it to RTA, do the dirty deed and return but they need to be furnished with following documents of the registered owner:- 


Passport copy
Visa copy
Copy of registration card (both sides)
Copy of driving licence

Wasn't asked for insurance copy

More than likely a premium charge for pick up and delivery but well worth it as can think of more exciting ways to spend my time than hanging around RTA


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats wierd, I like Ari didn`t need passport copy, just insurance rego and licence


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Actually, just insurance and old registration ... didnt even bother to ask for my license.



Felixtoo2 said:


> Thats wierd, I like Ari didn`t need passport copy, just insurance rego and licence


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Thats wierd, I like Ari didn`t need passport copy, just insurance rego and licence


Hmm certainly conflicting. Is it perhaps because I was organising pick up and delivery?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Neither of you were requested proof of visas either. Strange place Dubai........


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL Typical... I have 2 vehicles to register in the next few days.. 1 local, 1 import. I'll be sure to report the outcome.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Infamous. Be interested to hear


----------

